# China Glaze Nail Polish Swatches



## fictionwriter04 (May 19, 2011)

Hope you enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

  

 



*1.* Lemon Fizz *2.* Temptation Carnation *3.* Peachy Keen *4.* V *5.* TTYL *6.* Bad Landing *7.* Strawberry Fields *8.* Fifth Avenue *9.* Pink Underground *1o.* Free Fall *11.* Something Sweet *12.* Light As Air *13.* IDK *14.* Spontaneous *15.* Flying Dragon (Neon) *16.* Grape Juice *17.* C-C-Courage *18.* Avalanche *19.* LOL *20.* VIII *21.* 2NITE *22.* Secret Peri-Winkle *23.* For Audrey *24.* OMG


----------



## pelininstyle (May 19, 2011)

These colors look so cool.I loved no 21 a lot


----------



## llehsal (May 20, 2011)

2Nite and Audrey are my favs....thank you!!


----------



## tangerinex3 (May 20, 2011)

WOW. These are_ gorgeous_ colors! I agree with *llehsal*. .  Audrey is really pretty.


----------

